# SCCA Colorado Rallycross



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

SCCA Colorado Rallycross










Click here to view our RallyCross Promo Video 2010

*Schedule:*

*General Information:*
7:00 AM to 8:00 AM Course set-up
8:00 AM to 9:00 AM Registration
9:00 AM to 9:30 AM Tech inspection
9:30 AM to 9:40 AM Drivers meeting
9:40 AM to 10:00 AM Course worker check-in & assignments
10:00 AM First Car Out – racing starts for morning session
Noon to 1:00 PM Lunch Break
1:00 PM First Car Out – racing starts for afternoon session
3:30 PM to 4:00 PM Course clean-up & results posted[/url]

*Cost:*
$30 for SCCA Members
$45 for Non-SCCA Members

*Further RallyCross Information:*
Photos can be found here and here
Videos
Online forum
*SCCA Holy grail rule book*
Mailing list with up to date info/questions
Facebook page


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Another great event at Colorado Off Road Extreme, we so far ahead of schedule that we were treated with an additional run at the end of the day! The next Rally Cross will be a 2 day National event at the National Truck Driving School in Fountain Colorado on August 20th-21st. All SCCA members and non members can run and try their skills up against what is always a excitement filled event!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Think of the best day you’ve ever had in your entire life. Now multiply that by ten and that’s what Event #7 in the 2011 Colorado RallyCross series will be like. Join us for the SCCA National Challenge event on August 20-21 at the fabulous U.S. Truck Driving School in Fountain, Colorado. Match your driving skills against 80+ competitors from across the country (or at least the Front Range and Utah). Here’s the scoop on the event:

* Entry fee for the two-day event is $80 for SCCA members and $90 for non-members (includes a $10 SCCA weekend membership). Your entry fee includes a mouth-watering barbecue dinner Saturday evening and all the fresh, crisp Colorado air you can breathe.

* All competition vehicles must display a SCCA RallyCross windshield banner and two RallyCross bumper stickers (one on each side of the vehicle). Banners ($5) and stickers ($3 each) will be available at Registration.

* All vehicles must display car number and vehicle class on each side of the vehicle. And for all you blue tape slackers, spend some coin on magnetic numbers.

* Since this is a national event, there will be eight competition classes: Stock Front/Rear/All, Prepared Front/Rear/All, and Modified Two/All. Despite rumors to the contrary, there will not be a “Special” class for wayward Berettas, ugly Volvos or any can driven by Jonathan Olschewski.

* Camping will be available on site after 5:00 PM Friday.
* Watch this site for updates on hotel discounts. The closest hotels are in Fountain and Pueblo
* Loaner helmets will be available at the event.

Two words about PRE-REGISTRATION: DO IT! Be sure to pre-register using the Registration tab above. No problem if you pre-register but aren’t able to attend. There will be a $10 late fee for all day-of-event registrations.

Here is the tentative event schedule (subject to change):

SATURDAY
7:30 AM Begin Registration, Tech and Course Walk
9:00 AM Class inspection
9:15 AM Welcome & Drivers Meeting
10:00 AM Heat 1 (Two run groups; 3-5 runs per group)
1:00 PM Lunch break (food available on site)
2:00 PM Heat 2 (Two run groups; 3-5 runs per group)
6:30 PM Dinner (provided on site)

SUNDAY
8:00 AM Cars in grid
8:30 AM Drivers meeting
9:00 AM Heat 3 (Two run groups; 2-4 runs per group)
1:30 PM Competition ends
2:00 PM Awards Ceremony


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Even though we still have 2 more big events in Colorado. We are only months away from the 2011 SCCA RallyCross National Championship which will be held on the grounds of the Tulsa Raceway Park's hard packed dirt overflow parking lots!

So be sure to fill out your time off sheets from work and mail in your registration found at the SCCA's websiteSCCA's website. Be sure to also check back at their site for further information.

And be sure to also send in your Contingency forms for some big time mula from Honda, Subaru and Volkswagen. With all of our fast drivers, there's not reason for us all to race for a little money as well.

See you out there!
R.Sealey
#39 PA


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Only a few more days until Colorado's 2011 2 day National Challenge. So get your pre-registration in before 7pm on Thursday (08-18-2011) and beat the long lines and rush Saturday morning.

If you're thinking about racing, but aren't sure if you'll actually be able to attend, pre-register anyway so that we have your paper work if you show up. No penalty or cost for pre-registering if you're a no-show.

Cost to race: $80 for SCCA members; $90 for non-members ($10 weekend membership). Both include BBQ on Saturday night!

Can't wait to see you there!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

With only 6.5 hours to go before the cut off for pre-registration (which is good for $10 off!) it's looking to be a great turn out this weekend!

So if you haven't registered yet, you should probably just take 3 minutes do the old "right click" -> "open in new tab" and register! Then be sure to go back to checking out the "funny" cat videos in the "Off Topic" sections.


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Just 4 days until the last 2011 RallyCross event at the US Truck Driving School! So get preregistered by Thursday night to not only save yourself time, but also everyone else come Saturday morning.

Also online preregistration for the National Championship is open

Can't wait to see you all through the dust!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Like Ghostbusters, CO-RX is coming back with more action! So sign up for what I'm sure will be a very spooky Halloween RX on the 29th at Pikes Peak International Raceway, costumes optional. This months event will be the same as it was in May with BOTH tarmac and gravel all in one course!

And for those of you who weren't out at Tulsa, Colorado brought home 10 of the 33 total trophies from Tulsa! Two of which were National Champions, congrats to Kubo and Keith! And if we count the California and Alaska defectors, the tally comes to Twelve trophies and Three Champions. Way to go Colorado! Video from Sunday's great course can be seen below.

2011 SCCA RallyCross National Championship - YouTube


The Colorado National Championship Group


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

SCCA Colorado RallyCross Halloween Costume Party
Event #10 10/29/2011

With Halloween weekend falling on our second to last event of the year we figure we might as well have a bit more fun then usual. So bring out your best Halloween costume ideas. And seeing so many people seem to enjoy dressing up their animals we might as well dress up our old beaters.

People costumes are open to participant. They may not hinder the drivers motion, vision, driving ability (for those who have any) or any other possible safety issue.

Vehicles may not have any added parts that can fall off, disrupt the event or benefit the vehicle in anyway.

If a Event Steward feels the costume (person or vehicle) is not safe or acceptable in any form the participant must fix or remove it without causing event delays or else forfeit their runs and possibly times


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Great turn out on Saturday guys! Glad to see so many new and old faces could make it out. Even after a few course change hiccups we were still able to get 7 runs in and be done by 5.

Just a heads up to everyone, it looks like it will be snowing on Wednesday with a chance of snow again in Friday and Saturday with temps in the low 50's. So be prepared for wet and chilly weather this weekend.


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

WHAT: 2011-12 Colorado RallyCross Awards Banquet
WHEN: Saturday, February 4, 2012
6:00 PM to 10:00 PM
WHERE: Quaker Steak & Lube
10392 Reed Street
Westminster, CO 80021

Colorado RallyCross - 2012 R-X SEASON JUST AROUND THE CORNER -


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Start Your Engines! Test & Tune and Driver's School will be on Saturday, March 3 at Colorado Off Road Extreme. See the latest info at
Colorado RallyCross - Ladies & Gentlemen: Start Your Engines! -


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Are you guys excited yet or what!?!? I know I am, the next 11 months of your lives has been released!!! Find out where you'll be spending it and more at our site!

Colorado RallyCross - The 2012 CO R-X Schedule: Read It, Know It, Live It! -


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Come check out the newest addition to Colorado RallyCross. Here you'll find all of your needs for looking good on the track, at the office or while sitting at home playing Richard Burns Rally. Currently there are printed Colorado RallyCross logo-ed Men's AND Women's shirts, hats, Hoodies, Water bottles, mugs, and most importantly STICKERS and business cards. If you see something on the site that we currently don't offer but your interested in it then send me an email at [email protected].

While we only collect a very small percent which that goes back to our non-profit organization, unfortunately we can't control the prices, so some of it might come off as a bit steep looking. And if you do have any issues then please contact Zazzle and not us, for once again we are just the middle men.

If you placed an order for a Brown or Orange Silk screen shirt a few months back and your not interested in what the store has to offer, then once again let us know at [email protected]. Once there's 12 or more orders then we can place them. Those shirt start out at $16.75 each and go down the more that are ordered.

And if you ordered a Polo or Hat a few months back then contact [email protected] about them. The prices came to $25 for the embroidered Polo shirts and $17 for the embroidered hats.

The Colorado RallyCross Logo was created and provided by the great and honorable Ken Cashion. We ask that you respect it, and the available selections without changing them too much. Thank you for helping keep the "Brand look" the same for better group recognition.

CORallyCross: Products: Zazzle.com Store


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Are you excited, I sure am! Because we only have 4 more days to take care of all those little projects we've been procrastinating on all Winter before the start of the 2012 RallyCross season at CORE!

Be sure to save your time in line and everyone else's by pre-registering. As we've said before prices have gone up $5 to help cover equipment costs, so it's now $40 for SCCA Members and $50 for Non-Members. And when you are signing up for your SCCA memberships make sure you put yourself down under the Continental Divide Region, for we haven't been part of the Colorado Region for a couple of seasons now.

Also make sure that you get to grid and your worker positions on time. I can't stress enough how much this cuts out a full run per heat. Yes you heard me right, that can cut out 2 extra runs a day! Timing will be confirming with every corner that you at your spot at 10am and again after lunch at the time which is announced to be back by. If you are not there when they've checked your corner then your first run of that session will be marked as a DNF. So please help your times and our schedule times by being on time.

And lastly don't forget we will all be at CORE again on Sunday morning for the Test-N-Tune/School. It will be $35 per person which will cover your entry fee to the park as well as seat time at both the School and Test-N-Tune. There is no need to register before hand, just find Eric as usual and sign up with him the morning of.

7:00 AM to 8:00 AM Course set-up
8:00 AM to 9:00 AM Registration
8:00 AM to 9:00 AM Tech inspection
9:00 AM to 9:30 AM Drivers meeting
9:30 AM to 9:45 AM Course worker check-in & assignments
10:00 AM First Car Out – racing starts for morning session
Noon to 1:00 PM Lunch Break
1:00 PM First Car Out – racing starts for afternoon session
3:30 PM to 4:00 PM Course clean-up & results posted

See you all bright and early Saturday morning!

Ryan Sealey
Series Chairman
Colorado RallyCross


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone who made it out this weekend. There was a great turn out of both new and old faces which we hope to see more of soon! All of which were laying out great times and were taking care of what needed to be done on the workers end. Thank you ALL for showing up ON TIME after lunch, we were able to send the first car out much faster then we have in a long time.

For those of you who missed out on the school it was a great setup which allowed the students to focus on 1 of 5 features for 30 minutes so that they can get plenty of time to nail it before moving on to the next one. And nail it they did! Because during lunch the features magically turned into a full on RX course where they were able to see how everything the learned through the day links together.

Thank you Aaron Miller, Michael Miller & Angelica Miller for your great work at taking of getting the afternoon course setup! It was such a relief to see that we had 15 minutes to go and it was all taken care of while we had to go tend to some other problems.

Thank you also to Max Johnson for coming out to not only instruct but setting up the Test and Tune course while we were running around in our usual frantic fashion.

Max Lawson & Susan Lawson did a great job at taking care of the Test & Tune course and keeping everything in check down there leaving us to not have any cares with it. You guys also did a great job at setting keeping the afternoon course in check while placing your typical smoking fast times!

And none of Sunday could have been made possible without the years of dedication and knowledge learned by our finely tuned instructors Aaron Miller, Eric Genack, Eric Adams, Max Johnson, Peter Zlamany, Tommy Kilpatrick, Will MacDonald who took their day off to help others have a better time out playing with us.

Don't forget the Colorado RallyCross moves to the USTDS for their 2nd event on April 14th for more fun in the sun. Preregistration will be open the week before, so PLLLEAAASE get on there and register early so we can have everyone entered into timing otherwise it takes much longer to do the morning of which means later starts, fewer runs and later finish times. The CORX is one big living and breathing group, if everyone keeps on top of helping it run healthy then everyone will have a great day.

Can't wait to see you all next time!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Gang,
It's that time of the month again where we get one last weekend to make those last dashes to the auto parts store and get those rushed shipping items on the car before heading off to the USTDS on the 14th. After 1 event in the books our current leaders will be trying their best to fight off the rest of the pack which will be breathing down their necks over the next 8 months to earn the all coveted RallyCross season trophies.

But to finish first you must first finish and to keep focused on everything else you should start by pre registering so that you can have more time to get in plenty of course walks after you've passed tech.

And remember, we all love getting in as many runs as possible. So to help us do that make sure to show up early (Best to get there around 7), get registered, pass tech, get in your course walks so that we can get the drivers meeting going as early as possible. And after the meeting get to your car in grid or yourself to your worker position so that the first car is truly off the line by 10.

We can't wait to see you all out there!

-Ryan Sealey

For more event information check the CO-RX website


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Be sure to come stop by the SCCA Colorado RallyCross booth at the CUSCC Auto Show on Sunday. I've just finished up our Trifecta of fun RallyCross video's and we will have plenty of hand outs to go with them!
CUSCC Auto Show April 22nd, 2012 | Facebook


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Guy's and Gals,
We are coming up on event number THREE of the 2012 season which will be held at Pueblo Motorsports Park on Saturday May 5th. If you haven't registered yet at ColoradoRallyCross.org then you had better soon if you plan on joining in on all of the awesomeness and power you see below!!!!!!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

After only 3 events there's already been lots of close battles throughout the 2012 season. And now it's time to move them to everyone's 2nd favorite event of the year which all SCCA members are invited to, the Colorado RallyCross National Challenge! After always being held at the USTDS, this year Colorado's challenge will be moved to CORE for a change in scenery and dust. For Further details on cost, times, rule changes and requirements please see the forum page. There's LOTS of IMPORTANT information in there, so read through it a couple of times. Don't forget to preregister and if possible please show up on Friday to go through Registration and Tech.

We can't wait to see you all out there!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

WHOA! This month’s National Challenge at Colorado Off Road Extreme was just that, EXTREME! We ended the weekend with 45 drivers who all got 16 runs in which is an amazing 720 runs, not including re-runs, for the weekend! Granted we did start earlier than usual, but 6 runs before 1 PM on Sunday is still amazing! And it's all thanks to every competitor for being where they needed to be on time. Let's keep that kind of motivation up for the rest of the season! Friday afternoon also saw a great turn out of competitors who turned out to help keep Saturday's schedule on time by getting through registration and tech the day before. And by doing so they also saw countless numbers of practice runs which was going so smooth and relaxing that it ended up being left open for an hour extra. Saturday also saw a great turn out of folks who mounted up their high beam auxiliary lights and gotten in tons of none timed runs. Then as the evening got dark and things claimed down, the camping chairs came out for a good evening of watching a movie on the side of the bus under the stars. 

Coming up next we will be headed back to CORE on July 7th for more fun in the sun. And if the temperatures will be anything like they have been then bring lots of water to help you keep hydrated and focused on the task at hand, catching Tommy. Also don't forget all of those things our Mothers have been telling us for years, sunscreen, sunglasses and hats. As usual, CORE will have their great food menu available on site to fill our stomachs appetites.

And lastly, coming up at the end of July will be the return of the PPIR Gravel/Tarmac special. And while the course design is Top Secret, believe me you will not want to miss out on it. So get the word out and bring lots of fiends to come play for we will need as many hands on course in order to cover what will be a very long and exciting course.


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

With the weather forecast calling for rain throughout the day, there was still nothing to prevent 50 drivers from missing out on the 5th event of the season which was held at CORE on the 7th. And it should be noted that most of them only had 2 events or fewer under their belts!! But after the monsoon and mudfest scare, it turned out to be a great day with very few areas that were even wet plus amazingly cool temperatures all day long. Which helped create some very closes times and some very large 1st place gaps.

And now with 5 amazing events in the bag, we are now quickly coming up to the halfway mark for the season which will be held at PPIR on July 21st. Which will not only mark the first of our great Dirt/Tarmac specials of the year, but pending on the number of pre-registered drivers it will also be one of the longest courses we've ever had as we add our old hilly stomping ground back into the mix! So as we've been stressing these past few weeks, the one and only way we can pull off an event of this scale depends solely on you and your fellow drivers getting the preregister numbers good and high so we can know there will be enough corner workers to go around. So with that said, head on over and let the auto-fill put the easy stuff in while you use your secret decoder ring to fill in the bottom part. And if the number of drivers are anything like the record breaking one we had last year at PPIR then be sure to get their early so you can get through both registration and tech without holding up the start time.

Can’t wait to see you all there!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's a little motivation to help you all get registered.
10/29/11 Colorado RallyCross - PPIR - YouTube


And a sneak preview of what most of you haven't seen in a long time if at all
SCCA Colorado Rallycross 2009 - #4 PPIR - Car 39 - Run 1 - YouTube


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

With less then a week before pre-registration closes we are only 1/3 of the way to our goal for the number of workers/drivers needed for the dirt/tarmac mega long course. So if you haven't done so yet then make it happen before next Thursday
http://www.coloradorallycross.org/index.php?option=com_rsform&Itemid=34


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

The PPIR Address
"Four Days and 15 Pr-Registrations to go, which must be brought forth before our next event. We must not let this opportunity slip out from us. But rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before us of filling them out."


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

For those of you who haven't noticed, registration for event #7 which will be held at CORE on the 11th is open for the next week. And based on my pick for a course it should be another good one!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

I know we have all be out having fun in the Sun. But don't forget to come hangout with all of your old RallyCross buddies this Saturday, August 11th out at CORE for event number 7.

As long as this weeks rainfall doesn't turn the place into a mud pit, then all of you who were crazy enough to miss out on the National Challenge will finally get to enjoy the fun of the lower area. So register today!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

This just in! On September 16th there will be another School/Test Day at CORE, which is the day after the next event there. So this will be a great time to get some tips from your peers and get lots of laps in before heading out to the National Championship! More info on the school can be found here.


----------



## charles act121 (Sep 1, 2012)

A very nice and informative topic i like it very much i love this post thanks for this. I will tell my all friends such a good site.



___________

buy viagra


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

"Heeey yooooou Guuuys!" Don't forget we have our next event on Saturday the 15th followed by another Test-n-Tune/School on Sunday the 16th both will be at CORE. So get your preregisters in soon and if you plan on going to school please select "attending" on our Facebook event page so I know how many teachers we will need.

Event Registration
http://www.coloradorallycross.org/index.php?option=com_rsform&Itemid=34

School "registration"
http://www.facebook.com/events/434592949917118/


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

After 11 great events in the 2012 season, the snow has started falling again which is usually a sign that we are coming up to the last event of the season which this year will be next Saturday on November 3rd at CORE. While there are still many season standings that are set in stone, there are still several which are up in the air. And even if you're not in one of those fighting spots then it'll still make for a great time to come out and play.

As usual please help us keep the registration line moving quickly so we can get the dust storm kicking up early by pre-registering at ColoradoRallyCross.org

We can't wait to see you all out there for our farewell to the 2012 season!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Yep, it's your last chance to guess what the little box means at the bottom of the registration page. And what better way to get your last per-registration in for the 2012 season then to rock out to a little Europe.


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Guess whos back, back again
RallyCross's back, tell your friends
Guess who's back, guess who's back,
guess who's back
Guess who's back...

Guess whos back, back again
RallyCross's back, tell your friends
Guess who's back, guess who's back,
guess who's back
Guess who's back...

Schedule


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Preregistration for our first event of the season on Sunday March 3rd is now open!

http://www.coloradorallycross.org/index.php?option=com_rsform&Itemid=34


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

We are only 2 1/2 weeks away from from the kick off of the 2013 season and yet we only have 27 people preregistered...?!? Has having an event on Sunday really brought you all down that much?

I know we can do better then that seeing the last 5 years we've averaged 63 drivers at the first event. Heck 1 year there were 75 drivers!

So if you're not having a case of the RallyCross blues then get on over and play the fun guessing game at the preregistration!

Registration


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Come one, come all, to the 2nd Colorado RallyCross event of the 2013 season at the USTDS! That's right, you have just 2 weeks to finish getting all of the mud out of your car and tires from 4 weeks ago. So here's a couple of links to help get you motivated 

2012 SCCA Rallycross Nationals Highlights Tulsa Oklahoma - YouTube

http://www.coloradorallycross.org/index.php?option=com_rsform&Itemid=34


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Gesh, with all of this snow you'd almost think we weren't coming up on May and therefore almost a 1/4 of the way through the season, but it is true. So for those of you who haven't been out for the first 2 events, here's some of the new things that have been happening this year.

First of all, we went from a snowy mud fest with no wind at CORE for the first event to tons of wind kicking up the dry track, literally cones were blowing away on their own, at the Truck Driving school. So hopefully at our next event there will be just enough of a breeze to blow away the dust and weather in the mid 60's.

Colorado RallyCross is also pleased to announce a partnership with Flatirons Tuning. Through support from Flatirons Tuning, we will provide driver packets to each Colorado RallyCross participant. The packet includes the following:
· First-timer’s guide to rallycross;
· 2013 Colorado RallyCross calendar listing the season schedule;
· Daily event schedule showing the normal race day schedule of activities;
· Colorado RallyCross business cards to share with friends;
· Two (2) highly-prized CO R-X decals for your car;
· Two (2) beloved Bill stickers, and most significantly;
· A Flatirons Tuning business card that’s good for up to 30% off any purchase!

We have also introduced a new novice class to each of the existing classes. So for those who are competing in their first season don't have to worry about the intimidating likes Aaron Miller, Eric Adams or Peter Zlamany. Instead their places will be added up within their class for a special Rookie of the year trophy at the end of the season. Plus as with every year their points will still add up for placing within their class. So their is the potential for a first time driver to come in 4th or even 1st overall for the season plus Rookie of the year in that class, plus a Ironman trophy as well... FEW! That's a lot of potential heavy hardware for someone to take home, hopefully they find time to hit the gym to carry it all away.

And lastly, due to the US government being bazillions of dollars in debut and unable to find a way to cut back on it all. We've decided to show them by an example of how to, by introducing an alternative to the higher cost event trophies. These new event trophies will still feature the uniqueness and fun that our group has to offer, but while still staying within our budget. Be sure to give it all you got and then stick around at the end of each event to collect your 1 of a kind piece of hardware.

As always we hope to see you all out at our next event at the USTDS which is less then 2 weeks on May 4th. And save yourself some time the morning of by going to our website and Pr-Registering.


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

We had a great turn out this past Saturday at the US Truck Driving School in Fountain. For those of you were not one of the many 60 drivers here's a brief view of the fun, smooth and decently sized course you missed out on Colorado RallyCross - USTDS - Event #3 - 05-04-2013 - #39 - YouTube.

For those of you who haven't heard the next event will be the 2 day long National Challenge at Colorado Off Road Extreme (CORE), in Deer Trail. Currently we are waiting for a few more little things to get taken care of before releasing all of the details. But what I can tell you is that optional Registration/Check in, Tech and Test-N-Tune will take place on Friday starting around 1pm at the upper course. Then we will be getting loads of runs in on the upper course Saturday which will include a provided lunch to the drivers. After the event we'll move everything down to the lower course, head into town for a provided Dinner, and once the sun sets kickback and enjoy a movie projected on the side of the bus before calling it a night and camping out. And for those of you who missed it last year it was easily one of the best movie experiences I've had to date. Then on Sunday racing will resume with about 3 runs before calling good which will be followed by awards that will be provided by the SCCA National Office!

Here are some videos of what to expect from last years event:
Saturdays upper course area: Colorado RallyCross National Challenge Day 1, Run 3 Styluss - YouTube
Sundays lower course area: Colorado Rallycross 2012 - Event 4 - Cars 59 and 159 - YouTube

Stay tuned for more information in the upcoming weeks!!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

(Photo courtesy Ethan Davis)

Next up on the 2013 Colorado RallyCross schedule is Event #4, the Rocky Mountain National Challenge at Colorado Off Road Extreme (CORE) in spectacular Deer Trail, Colorado. CO R-X will host a field of 60+ rallycross drivers at this two day event Saturday, June 1 and Sunday, June 2. If you can arrive early, registration, check in and test & tune/practice runs will be available Friday afternoon, May 31. Free overnight camping is available Friday and Saturday night. If you’re not the camping type, lodging is available in nearby Limon, Colorado, about 20 minutes away. And don’t miss Saturday’s movie night under the stars. 

Cost for the full two-day event, including Saturday dinner and Sunday lunch, is $90. If you aren’t a current SCCA member, a weekend membership will be included in the $90 entry fee. Since this is a National Challenge event, you’ll need two SCCA RallyCross decals (one for each side of the car) and the SCCA RallyCross windshield banner. These are available at the event for a very modest price or $5 and $10 each. And they’ll actually increase the value of your car! Also, you’ll need to display your car number and class (e.g. SA, PF, MR, etc.) on both sides of your vehicle. Painter’s tape will suffice, but you really should get some magnetic or vinyl car numbers—easily worth two seconds a lap!

If you’re thinking about competing at Event #4, be sure to pre-register using the Registration tab above which will be announced once it becomes available through the SCCA Site. This is an excellent opportunity to test your driving skills against some of the best rallycrossers in the great plains and mountain west. And if you’ve never been to the SCCA RallyCross National Championship, but are thinking about it, the Rocky Mountain National Challenge will give you a feel for what to expect.

*Here’s the tentative event schedule:*

Friday June 8, 2012
Noon - 6:00 PM: Registration and tech.
2:00 PM - 5:00 PM: Practice course open on the upper course (Price to be announced).
Overnight camping allowed.

Saturday June 9, 2012
7:00 AM: Breakfast available on-site.
7:30 AM: Late registration and tech.
8:00 AM: Class inspection (Don’t be late!)
8:30 AM: Drivers' meeting & opening ceremonies.
9:00 AM: Competition begins on upper course (3-5 runs per group).

1:30 PM: Lunch available on-site.
2:30 PM: Competition resumes, heats 3/4 (3-5 runs per group).
6:30 PM: Competition ends.
7:30 PM: Dinner provided on-site.

After Dark: The Paddock and course will be moved to the lower course area followed by a Movie on the green. Enjoy an Academy Award-worthy movie projected on the side of the Magic Bus. Bring a lawn chair, beverage of your choice and plenty of sun screen.
Overnight camping allowed.

Sunday June 10, 2012
7:00 AM: Breakfast available on-site.
8:00 AM: Cars in grid.
8:30 AM: Drivers' meeting.
9:00 AM: Competition begins on the lower course (2 - 4 runs per group).
1:00 PM: Competition complete.
1:30 PM: Lunch provided on-site.
2:00 PM: Awards & Trophies Pictures (Official Trophies will be mailed out by the National Office)


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Pre-Registration for the National Challenge is now open! And while you can pay in advanced, it's not required so you are still able to pay when you arrive onsite.

The Sports Car Club of America - 2013 Rocky Mountain Division National Challenge


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

7 days to go before pre-registration is closed and 8 before the weekend of fun begins!

The Sports Car Club of America - 2013 Rocky Mountain Division National Challenge


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys! Make sure to ditch work and/or set your DVRs for this Friday morning from 10am to 11am and watch Colorado and Company on 9 News! You'll see some very familiar faces talking about our favorite weekend activity!

Home Page | Colorado and Company | 9NEWS


----------



## hejuluz (Jun 28, 2013)

Fellas theres a great deal on some Gm keys on Ebay. It's a huge lot of 35 keys, from my understanding most of these keys can be reprogrammed to function with other keys, most of these key fobs look like they go for $150+ and the starting bid is going for $50, do you think this is a good deal?

Lot of 35 Vehicle Keys Ford Nissan Toyota Dodge Chrysler Chevy and Kia | eBay


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't forget about us on next Sunday as we all head back to CORE for the 5th event of the season. Pre-Registration is still open for those of you looking to save yourself lots of time Sunday morning in line. See you all soon!

And for those of you who did not hear, we were on 9 News's Colorado and Company last Friday Morning. Check out the interview on there site here.


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Time flies when you're having fun. Can't believe we are already half-way through the season as we take to the mixed tarmac and gravel surfaces of PPIR this Saturday July 20th! Stop to check out the full writeup on our website when you head over to pre-register


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Photo by: Sandra Tiedeman

After some great runs on the mixed dirt & tarmac surfaces of PPIR, it's time to head back into the dust bowl at CORE this Sunday August 11th. Only this time it will consist of new transitions at the upper course! So get registered, put on your hard hat and gloves and lets go exploring!

We would also especially like to thank everyone who stepped and helped in all sorts of ways at the PPIR event! Even if it was only to pack a few items into the bus your added contributions were amazing and a massive relief! If there's any new jobs you'd like to take on just let us know the morning of the events. Granted you can see more of the course while fetching cones all day, but taking on something new is always a fun change and gets you out of the dust storms.


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't forget all of you dust racing fans. The next CO-RX event will be this Saturday, August 31st, at the USTDS!

GETTING READY FOR THE BIG SHOW!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope everyone had a great Labor Day weekend! Don't forget that our next event will be this upcoming Sunday the 8th at CORE. Pre-Registration is open now


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

For those of you who've been looking to lay low and under Keith's "Who will win" radar, good work! Now you can get registered and not have to worry about having giant target on your back for the next several weeks.


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Now that the 2013 National Champions have been determined it's that time again for the penultimate round of the Colorado RallyCross season which will be taking place again in the dirt lots of Pikes Peak International Speed Way (PPIR) on Saturday the 26th. Registration is currently open, so sign up now to get your spot in line!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

The 2014 Colorado RallyCross schedule has been posted at Colorado RallyCross. The 2014 schedule will once again feature 12 events, including the Rocky Mountain National Challenge and the SCCA National Championship. The season will kick off with the 2013 Awards Party in February (date & location to be announced soon). Racing gets under way in March with our annual Drivers' School/Test & Tune on March 15 and Event #1 on March 16, both at Colorado Off Road Extreme. Event #4, tentatively scheduled for May 4, may feature a new venue, so watch for more details soon. CO R-X will once again host a National Challenge event at CORE in June and the National Championship event will move from Tulsa to the cornfields of eastern Nebraska in October. I-80 Speedway near Lincoln is closer than Tulsa, so we hope to see a great turnout of CO R-X drivers at the 2104 championship. Gonna be a great season! 

The 2013 CO R-X season featured 12 dirt and mud-packed events, including the SCCA National Challenge event at CORE in Deer Trail and the SCCA National Championship in Tulsa. Congratulations to Tim Hardy, the only CO R-X driver to bring home a national champion trophy at the 2013 Tulsa event. In case you haven’t been keeping track, CO R-X drivers (Colorado & Continental Divide Regions) have taken home the most national champion titles (24 out of 85) during the 10 years since the first national championship event in 2005. The competition at the national level is definitely getting better, so we’ll need to step up our game if we want to add to our national championship trophy count in 2014. Congratulations to our 2013 season trophy winners:

Stock 2WD: 1. Drew Little, 2. Gregg Tiedeman, 3. Tim Hardy, 4. Patryk Matecki
Stock AWD: 1. Keith Pizio, 2. Todd Briley, 3. Jake Blevins, 4. Joseph Hanna, 5. Eric Adams, 6. Jason Hahl, 7. George Blevins
Prepared 2WD: 1. Bret Hunter, 2. Mark Smith
Prepared AWD: 1. Max Lawson, 2. Dan Quiet, 3. Keith Lightfoot, 4. Jeff Freedman, 5. Susan Lawson
Modified 2WD: 1. Aaron Miller, 2. Ryan Haenny, 3. Will MacDonald, 4. Dalton Patterson
Modified AWD: 1. Peter Zlamany, 2. Eric Genack, 3. Diego Decastro, 4. Michael Miller, 5. Tim Amerine, 6. Angelica Miller, 7. Ryan Sealey, 8. Cody Melius

Congratulations to our Novice (first season) trophy winners too:

Stock 2WD: 1. Andrea Johnson, 2. Conor Johnson
Stock AWD: 1. George Blevins, 2. Joseph Hanna
Prepared 2WD: 1. Mark Smith, 2. Brian Maytum
Prepared AWD: 1. Shane Fisher
Modified 2WD: 1. Kyle Turner
Modified AWD: 1. Tim Amerine, 2. JK Kendall, 3. Cameron Lee, 4. Mark Fisher

As you prepare for the 2014 season, be sure to check out the newly-released 2014 RallyCross Rules at SCCA.com. There were a few modest rule changes for the new season, including allowing driver’s with learner’s permits to compete, allowing studded snow tires in Stock class at any Regional or Divisional event, even when snow/ice are not present , and allowing alternate steering wheels in Stock class for vehicles not originally equipped with airbags.


And lastly don't miss the 2014 Colorado RallyCross Season Kick-Off & 2013 Season Awards Party! Join us at El Charrito on Saturday, February 15 at 7:00 PM for an evening of food, fun and frolic. Similar to last year's party, there will be a $10 Taco Bar, adult and kiddie beverages from the bar, followed by the the 2013 season awards presentation and a town hall meeting to discuss the 2014 R-X season. Finish the night with a crazy carry... keri, er.... karaoke session on El Charrito's hoppin' dance floor. El Charrito is located at 2100 Larimer Street, Denver, CO 80205 or see https://www.facebook.com/charritobar


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

We hope that you all had a great winter and your cars are starting to come out of hibernation for the 2014 season is less than 3 weeks away! As with the start of every RallyCross season there will be a “Test-N-Tune/School” day which will be held on Saturday the 15th which is 1 day before the first event of the season on Sunday March 16th. Both events will be held on the proving grounds of CORE. Camping will not be allowed at this event however you may leave your vehicle on site the night of the 15th.

Please check our website for further information of the setup, pricing, and daily schedule of the Test-N-Tune/School day. Registration is currently open for the 1st RallyCross event on our webpage as well. If you are planning on attending the Test-N-Tune/School then please visit our Facebook group event and mark yourself as “going” if you plan on attending as a student and “maybe” if you are just going as a Test-N-Tuner or still haven’t decided. This will help us determine just how many instructors will be needed for the event.

As always thank you all for your continued support and I hope to see you all in the dust clouds this year!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello fellow dirt eaters! This weekend will mark the kick off of the 2014 season starting with a Test-N-Tune/School day on Saturday the 15th followed by the first official event of the season on Sunday the 16th. Please check out the event schedule page located on our website for further information and event registration.

Also as with last year we will be continuing the Novice point’s class throughout the year. This means that any driver who is competing in their first RallyCross season will be in the running for season points against other drivers who are competing in their first season. Last year was big success with this new program and helped keep newer drivers interested and competitive all year round. We even had many competing novice drivers earn trophies in the overall season points as well. So it’s a great way to start filling up those trophy shelves.


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello Dirt fans!
We had a great turn out at both the Test-N-Tune/School with 24 students(!) followed by the first of the season which saw 68 drivers with 20+ being at their 1st every RallyCross event. We are so very thankful and delighted to have gotten to see so many of you come out for the 2 day event.

Our next event is coming up quickly on Saturday April 5th which will be held at the US Truck Driving School in Fountain Colorado. There we will see a far different course surface and terrain then there was at CORE. So be ready for slippery conditions for the first several runs followed by lots of grip as long as you stay on the path. Preregistration is currently open and ready, are you?

The 3rd event does have a all new site for the Colorado RallyCross program. So bear with us as we are currently ironing out all of the paper work before posting it for everyone to see. The date should hopefully still take place on the 4th of May as long as we are able to finish up on all of the paper work. Otherwise it might have to move until Mid May.

Thanks again to all of the new drivers we've been seeing at events. You guys and gals truly are the future of the program. So hope you enjoy.


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Many of you have still been eagerly waiting on the information for Even #3. I completely understand that feeling and have been trying to get the new site locked down for the past 5 months while still having CORE ready on standby. I apologize for the long delay and understand that many of you have been trying to plan other things outside of the event as well as how you will be getting here from all parts of the US. So the date is still set for Sunday May 4th and will remain that way regardless.

We are currently waiting for the paper work and insurance forms to trickle their way through the SCCA national office and insurance company before the site information is released, followed by Pre-Registration opening.

Here’s a little heads up on the potential new site; its surface conditions are similar to that that of CORE if it were nicely graded. The site is approximately an hour’s drive 75 miles North from I-70 & I-25 and there is a small town for food & fuel about 10 Miles South of the site. The South end of the site will be reserved for the paddock area, while the West side is where Grid, the start and finish will all take place. So please notice where the other cars are parked as you come in. You might consider bringing a thick sheet of metal or wood with you if you are planning on jacking up your car for tire changes. This is due to some of the paddock area not being packed down and soft. There is a access road which cuts through the property that we cannot park on.

So please hold in there as the waiting game continues and check back at Colorado RallyCross during the next week for further information.

Thank you for your patience,
Ryan Sealey
Series Chairman
Colorado RallyCross


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

After months of heavy lifting, licking envelopes, cutting through red tape and drinking lots of Protein shakes, we are finally able and proud to announce Colorado RallyCross’s newest dirt house in over 6 years! The site will host Event #3 of the 2014 schedule which is on Sunday May 4th and has been provided to us by RockyMountainAutosports.com.

The site is located at 5550 County Road 82 in Carr Colorado, which is on the Northwest corner of I25 off of the Buckeye Rd exit. This puts the site is approximately 75 miles North from I-70 & I-25 which would take about an hour drive to reach it. The town of Wellington is about 10 Miles South of the site where you can find food and fuel. There will not be any onsite food venders for this event, however there will be portalet on site for most of your restroom needs

The surface conditions are similar to that that of CORE when it has been nicely graded. The South end of the site will be reserved as the paddock area, while the West side is where Grid, start and finish will all take place. So please notice where the other cars are parked as you come in. You might also consider bringing a thick sheet of metal or wood to go under your jack if you are planning changing tires tire onsite. This is due to some of the paddock area being soft and not packed down. Because this area has not been proven for use of having several hundred runs over it, there might be the occasional course correction and logistic changes. So we ask that you please hang in there with us and help us with setting up and getting to where you need to be on time so that the day can go as smooth as possible.

There is an access road which you will enter into the property on and then continues to cut through, do not park on it. There are also many other roads that continue North of where the RallyCross event will be held. You may not enter onto these roads any time during the event, for they are strictly off limits and used by RMA as their safety equipment testing area. Seriously, if you are seen on them you’ll be asked to leave. Please also remember this is private property which has been loaned to us by its owner for our enjoyment, so please treat it and them with respect by cleaning up after yourself and packing out whatever you’ve packed in.

And as always, Pre-Registration is currently open. So save yourself and everyone else’s time the morning of the event and get the pesky paper work filled out now… why are you doing still reading this, get to it and see you all in a week!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Get your Rocky Mountain high and join top SCCA RallyCross drivers from Colorado, Utah, Texas, Wyoming, Nebraska, Kansas, and Oklahoma for the 2014 Rocky Mountain National Challenge the weekend of June 7-8. This year’s event will once again take place at Colorado Off Road Extreme (CORE) near historic Deer Trail, Colorado, home of the world’s first rodeo in 1869. CORE is located on the high plains of Eastern Colorado, in the shadow of Pikes Peak. More than sixty competitors are expected to spin their wheels on the fast, hard-packed dusty trails at CORE. And with multiple past National Champions attending, the Rocky Mountain Challenge is sure to offer great competition and plenty of dirty fun. To keep the “challenge” in the National Challenge, organizers will set up multiple courses on CORE’s 800-acre dirt playground paradise. The thin air of CORE’s 5,200-feet elevation will place a premium on driving skill over raw horsepower. A “test & tune” practice course will be available to competitors who arrive Friday afternoon. The event schedule on Saturday will start with morning runs, a mid-day break for lunch on site, then afternoon runs, followed by a mouth-watering supper at the Brown Derby Restaurant & Saloon in Deer Trail, then back to CORE for movie night. Rise and shine with the deer and antelope on Sunday for a delicious breakfast burrito followed by competition runs in the morning and the trophy presentation in early afternoon. Free camping is available on site or stay at one of the many inexpensive hotels in nearby Limon, Colorado.

Registration Fee- $90 This fee includes lunch for Saturday and Sunday. It does not include Friday practice runs or Saturday night dinner. Registration and event registration can be found through the SCCA RallyCross Website 

Payment must be made on site Friday night or between 7:30am and 8 am Saturday. Please visit ColoradoRallyCross.org or the SCCA RallyCross Website for further information.

This event is open only to SCCA annual membership


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

FEW! Now that the 2 days of the National challenge is behind us it's time to wash up those cars and bring them back out to CORE for the 5th installment of the Colorado RallyCross 2014 season on July 5th. Hopefully the lower track will be dried up to party on for a nice change in pace. Registration is currently open so get your eye glasses out and puzzle solving skills ready to the solve the usual mystery question which is there for everyone's protection to make sure Peter still isn't an android.

Results from the National challenge can be found on the SCCA website as well as on ColoradoRallyCross.org. A big thank goes to everyone who helped make the National Challenge event happen, especially Tommy and Eric Genack for coming out to help with logistics and registration despite the fact that they DIDN'T even race! Haenny for all of his continued help while hobbling around and keeping everyone's times in check. Eric Adams, Keith Lightfoot and Peter for keeping the muddy mess of a track together. Eric Adams, Dan and Jake for spending their Saturday night setting up Sunday's course in complete darkness, I still have a good laugh when recalling the evening after Jake running over to the bus for more cones. A big thank you towards Angel and Michael Miller for meeting up with me to take the bus out and back, without you 2 it would have been a long weekend of sitting around and no racing for me. Lastly and most importantly Gonzalo San Miguel, Shane Erisoty, Robert Pendergest, Robert Seelig and of course George Blevins for making the long trips out to Colorado to come keep us in check. Unfortunately CORE wasn't in it's usual grand conditions for everyone, but as we all know sometimes you just have to deal with the hand dealt, press on and fire the weather guy.

Lastly, as some of you may have heard the Bus will be needing a new home in the coming months. Tommy has been generous enough to keep it at his house and bring it out and back over these last 3 years, however he will soon be moving to an area where it can't go. So if anyone knows of a place that it can be stored between events please let us know, it does need a source of power due to an unknown drain on the batteries as well as for the block heater which helps prevent it taking a solid hour of trying to start it on cold mornings. IF you are willing to keep it at your own place and drag it out to events we would be forever in your debt, while we currently don't have a trailer to haul your vehicle with the fuel used for the bus is paid for by us.


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys and gals,
As you all know this Sunday will be the 6th event on the Colorado RallyCross’s 2014 schedule and will be held at PPIR. Pre-Registration is still currently open from now until Thursday night and as always you can still register at the event.

What you don’t know is that KBPI’s Willie B rented out PPIR this past week to host a last minute drag race on the infield. Apparently last time he did this it was at High Plains where hundreds of spectators showed up and they had to start turning people away. So what this means for us is that our entry to PPIR, Paddock, grid and Tarmac sections will be different then what we are normally used to.

Here's pretty much the way the layout will be, but it might change a little on the morning of based onsite conditions. Instead of entering at the gate and signing their weaver we will be following the magenta line on the map below along the East side of PPIR, you will not have to sign their waiver but everyone will still need to sign ours at our registration table where we will be setup on the Northwest side of the track. We will then paddock in area shown in green along Northwest triangle area and/or along the road, if you do use the road to paddock please park so that traffic can get through. The reason we will be over there is because our normal Paddock area will be open to those attending the drag races and I don't want those random people walking around where our stuff will be all day while we are on course with no one down there to prevent them from potentially messing with our stuff. The reason I'm picking the Northern area instead of using the tarmac parking lot is so that if anyone in our group needs to leave during the day they can easily do so without being near the course area.

Now as for the course, I show the old West side that's been used in the past but only because if it’s suitable it could used. For those of you who don’t know, that area was where we used to hold our events at PPIR but we usually stay out of there now because it's too soft and causes issues. I foresee the paddock, grid, start and finish all being in the upper north area and the tarmac section being in the middle or end/start of our course. We now have enough cable for the timing system these days to be able to park the bus on the North side and then run cable all the way down to the other end if need be. The tarmac area will be blocked off with cones to prevent people from the other event parking/entering our area. So for those of you will be working corners over there will need to keep an eye on people and keep them from crossing over.

The restrooms that we usually have access to will still be open for us and Short Stop will be onsite and open around 7am for breakfast and will remain onsite for lunch.

If you have any further questions don’t hesitate to ask. Hopefully the change in the venue setup will provide us with something new and entertaining for the event.

See you all there soon!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

It's about that time again. Time to wash off all the dust from PPIR and start looking towards the next double weekend RallyCross event starting with NEXT Saturday August 16th which will be held at the upper track of CORE. The following event will be the next weekend at USTDS on Sunday the 24th. For those of you haven't noticed, the CORE event was moved in April from this being this weekend to next weekend, this was due to the CHCA scheduling their Lands End event on the same weekend as ours. So we didn't want you guys having half of the safety stewards and no one to register you.

So as always, get on over to the registration page and get ready for the continued push through the season


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

The Next big install to this month’s back to back weekends of dirt tossing will be held at the US Truck Driving School (USTDS) just South of PPIR in Fountain Colorado on SUNDAY! SUNDAY! SUNDAY! August 24th. Registration is currently open and prices are still just 40 (and 50) buuucks! BE THERE!


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

With the 2014 National Championships wrapped up that can only mean one thing, the Colorado RallyCross series is reaching its penultimate round of the 2014 season. The season has been a great one with many fought battles, broken parts, exciting new ones, great friendships gained, and victorious wins amongst the average 54 drivers per event and 435 total entries throughout the season who got to have their chance at competing on a average of 7 runs per event. There was also an average of 15 new drivers at each event, assuming that only new drivers don't have a SCCA membership, so a big thank you goes out to each and every one of you for making everyone's past efforts worth wild and helping ensure there will still be a strong Colorado program in the future.

Speaking of Colorado's strong program, congratulations to Aaron, Dan, Don, Jake, Joseph, Jake, Peter, Tim and Will this past weekend at Nationals! And thank you to the 24 brave Colorado dirt kickers who made it out to give our group another massive showing.

Our next and 2nd to last event of the season will be held at the back lots of PPIR on Sunday October 19th. As with the tradition over the last few years, we will be having a mixed surface between tarmac and gravel. So let the great tire choice debate begin. As always pre-registration is currently open at ColoradoRallyCross.org and will remain as such until the evening of Thursday the 16th. If you end up missing out on the pre-registration then don't worry, you can still register onsite the morning of the event. And if you haven't had a chance to come out to play with us yet this will be a great chance to get yourself hooked and wanting more when the 2015 season starts up in March.

Thank you again to all of the hard working people who've made this year a success and we hope to have everyone back out not only for these last 2 events but the many more that will follow in the coming years.


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

It’s that time of the year again where like Semisonic once said it’s “Closing time, Time for you to go out to the places you will be from. So gather up your jackets, move it to the exits I hope you have found a friend. Every new beginning comes from some other beginning's end.” This has been another amazingly fast year filled with lots of competitions between old rivals and new ones causing all sorts of shifts in the leader boards, fun filled days with old friends and frustrating days where nothing seems to click. This year also saw the first new site to the CO-RX line up since PPIR joined the map many years ago at Rocky Mountain AutoSports no longer secrete test track. But don’t worry all good things aren’t at an end just yet, we still have 1 more event on Saturday November 1st at Colorado Off Road Extreme. So as you know, registration is already open and get ready to send this year off with a bang!

On a side note, this will also be my last full year as Series Chairman since I took the program over from Ryan Gates back in the summer of 2011. I would like to thank everyone for their patience during the steep learning curve in the 1st year as well as all of the continued help from people like Haenny, Kilpatrick, Adams, the Millers, Lightfoot, Genack and Zlamany who never had to be asked but simply saw gaps that needed to be filled and took care of it. There are many reasons I don’t want to let the program go and it’s been a tough decision but one that I’ve been considering for the past year and a half simply from being too worn out from being on site at 6am to setup course, falling into the drivers meeting, to Safety then a brief hour of playtime while scarfing down my lunch so I can have the course turned around just in time before going back to safety, packing it all up and hopefully being gone by 5:30 or 6, then the endless of other weekly items that come up in between events. With that said I’d like to start looking for my replacement(s) as Series Chairman, Course Designer, Safety Steward, “Webmaster” as well as someone other than Haenny/Tommy/Myself as the equipment manager/bus driver. While many people come to mind I would prefer that someone volunteer because those are the ones who have the biggest passion for the group. I would also like to ask that they do so before the beginning of next season, that way instead of me just handing it all over and walking away I could at least be there to help my predecessor through a full season.


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

As of now the Nationals date is officially unofficial, meaning date and site are known but contracts aren't signed until later this month. Unfortunately after many talks we've lost the RMA site and I'm sure most of you know and understand why. PPIR is signed and booked, and while CORE is also set there will be some adjustments once USTDS gets back with me. Once USTDS does get back with me then it's just a matter of telling CORE the adjusted dates, getting paper work from both sites and pushing it off to the fine folks in Kansas to give us our official approval, then the schedule will be released to the masses.

In other news, mark your calendars for Sunday February 15th at 3pm for the awards party which will be held at the Waterton Tavern in Roxborough. Everyone is invited regardless if they've never been to an event or just seem to never go away. It'll be a buffet styled food trough and will be priced around $10-$15 per person which will be collected the day of, drinks will also be paid for on your own. A more "formal" reminder will be going out to those who have hardware to pick up from their dedicated work during the 2014 season.


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

Greatings to all of you dusty nuts, time to take the covers off your cars because the 2015 Colorado hosted event Schedule is now posted! Please note that I said "Colorado Hosted events", that's because if I were to tell anyone the location and date of the National Championship site I would behanged, drawn and quartered and what's left of undestroyed limbs would be placed on display at all of the National Challenge sites to make a point you don't break their rules. I can tell you that it will officially, unofficially take place in August. Also, as of right now the Continental Divide Region (CDR) National Challenge site will be hosted by our neighbors in Utah at either Miller Motorsports Park or in Grand Junction. Yes you read correctly the Utah hosted event might take place in Grand Junction Colorado, don't ask. Once more information on both of these National events is available it will announced both here, Facebook, all of the normal forums "we're" on and the schedules will also be adjusted.

Also just a reminder the awards party is coming up fast on Sunday February 15th at 3pm which will be held at the Waterton Tavern in Roxborough. Everyone is invited regardless if they've never been to a event or just seem to never go away, all ages are also invited however you must be 21 or older to enjoy the "adult" drinks. It'll be buffet styled food and will be priced around $10-$15 per person which will be collected the day of, drinks will also be paid for on your own. A more "formal" reminder has gone out to those who have hardware to pick up from their dedicated work during the 2014 season. The addresses were used from your most recent pre-registration, so if you haven't received one by now then it's a good hint you should update your information next year when you pre-register for events.

As always check out www.ColoradoRallyCross.org or our Facebook Group Page


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope you have all had a great winter off and are excited for the 2015 Colorado RallyCross season which is just days away. The season kicks off with the Test-N-Tune/School day on Saturday March 21st followed by the first point’s event on Sunday March 22nd. Registration is currently open on our website for the first point’s event, and please go to our Facebook event page if you wish to attend the school as a student and select “going”.












http://youtu.be/4JzWUN0C2dA


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

With a record breaking first event in the books, the second of eleven events is coming up fast on Saturday April 18th at the US Truck Driving School in Fountain. This season has kicked off with everyone being upset with Peter having a new shell but same fast parts as years before and lots of AWD guys moving to RWD making a sure fight for them on the marbled surface. Pre-Registration is still open until the night of the 16th, so save yourself course walking time by filling out the paper work now.

We also have a survey available on our website under the "Community" tab to help us understand what you as a competitor would like to see less or more of.


----------



## ryolse (Aug 3, 2011)

It's time to finally warm up and get out of this cold snowy weather. And what better way to do so then in the company of friends, sideways cars and rooster tails? The next event is coming up quick and will be held on the lower course at CORE this coming Sunday! So go get your preregistration on to help you and us save time from doing paper work that could be spent hanging out with friends and doing course walks.


----------

